# Anna Loos 1X



## Adler (8 Feb. 2007)

Von 1996 bis 1999 spielte sie mehrfach Talkshow-Gäste in der Talkshow-Parodie T.V. Kaiser. Einem größeren Publikum bekannt wurde sie durch die Rolle der Lissy Pütz im WDR-Tatort Ende der 1990er, relativ berühmt durch die Darstellung des Gretchen im deutschen Medizinthriller Anatomie, in dem sie als plastiniertes Opfer der Film-Bösewichte endet. Sie wurde auch bekannt durch die beiden Komödien "Höllische Nachbarn" (1998) und "Höllische Nachbarn - Nur Frauen sind schlimmer" (2000). Im Kontrast dazu Dramen wie Kai Wessels Das Geheimnis im Moor als Sebastian Blombergs Jugendliebe. Im Kinofilm GG 19 – Episodenfilm zum Grundgesetz spielt sie eine Deutschlehrerin.

Ab November 2006 geht sie mit Silly (Band) auf Tournee. Sie tritt damit die Nachfolge der 1996 verstorbenen Tamara Danz an.

Sie ist seit 2004 mit dem Schauspieler Jan Josef Liefers verheiratet und hat mit ihm eine gemeinsame Tochter namens Lilly Anna Sophia.




​


----------



## skyhopper (8 Feb. 2007)

Sehr schön. Frage mich immer, wo Ihr die Bilder her bekommt! Weiter so


----------



## mrb (8 Feb. 2007)

mir gefällt besonders die kurzbeschreibung. ideal bei promis, die nicht jeder kennt :thumbup:


----------



## Fr33chen (3 Juni 2007)

Klasse Collage, großes Danke und durchaus heiß die Maus ^^
Und ich stimme mrb voll und ganz zu, Toll gemach! :thumbup:


----------



## mark lutz (3 Juni 2007)

wirklich klasse gemacht danke


----------



## max006 (15 Nov. 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Hat Jemand paar schöne Erinerungsfotos von Tamara Danz?
Die hatte doch auch ne Mega Geile Figur!
Würde mich freuen.........


----------



## Karle (15 Nov. 2008)

Immer wieder schön!


----------



## ericsson (15 Nov. 2008)

dnake, ganz tolle frau


----------



## search (15 Nov. 2008)

Danke, Anna Loos ist echt sexy! Von ihr kann ich nicht genug Bilder sehen.


----------



## bruno67 (15 Nov. 2008)

geile schnecke


----------



## sternchenww (15 Nov. 2008)

schöne Frau danke für die bilder


----------



## brause55 (15 Nov. 2008)

Stark
Danke
MFG


----------



## Lars913 (6 Dez. 2008)

danke für das tolle pic


----------



## Waldgeist (20 Mai 2009)

Anna Loos ist eine tolle Frau! Ausdrucksstarkes Gesicht und - ich kann´s mir nicht verkneifen - sehr schöne Brüste  Auch als Sängerin gefällt sie mir bestens.


----------



## scholle24 (11 Nov. 2010)

Super, Danke, eine echt tolle Frau!!!


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2010)

herrlich, danke


----------



## Rover01 (13 Nov. 2010)

Danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## drosenau (4 Aug. 2014)

Schöne Bilderfolge - Danke!


----------

